# Symbole für 70iger !



## Captain Subtext (8. April 2005)

Hi,

da ich jetzt eine kleine Arbeit im 70iger Jahre Style machen will, wollte ich fragen was es so für Symbole für die 70iger gibt , ausser knallige Farben und viele Rundungen ? 

mfg


----------



## schnarnd (8. April 2005)

Vielleicht Blumen und diese tollen stylischen Möbel.Hab mal so einen Stuhl in Cinema 4d gemacht im Anhang zu sehen, damit du weisst was ich meine.


----------

